# Neeeeed subs in lexington va & fredericksburg va



## Perfectcutca (Oct 18, 2011)

I have 2 sites in Lexington
Plow Rate $75/HR
Salt Bag $25/50lbs APPLIED
Shovel or Snow-Blower $30/HR
NO MINIMUMS

Both is zip 24450

ALSO NEED SUBS IN FREDERICKSBURG VA WITH SPREADERS (V-BOXES)


prsportprsport -I'm SEXY AND I KNOW IT!!!!


----------



## Cutter1 (Jul 28, 2000)

sent you a pm. we are bored up here!!


----------



## bigalandson (Oct 13, 2011)

*Have 3 trucks*

Please contact me ASAP at 516-732-7323. Have 3 pickup trucks with 8' western plows. 1 truck has a 2 yard salter. Many years experience doing small office buildings to large malls and shopping centers.


----------

